# Evap?



## MrsKatie

Feels like my eyes are playing tricks on me... I’ll test again tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye. Good luck :)


----------



## Emsabub

I think I can see something but then it disappears. Good luck though :)


----------



## MrsKatie

Just took this... these things are driving me crazy!


----------



## MrsKatie

A couple more pics of the same test for fun


----------



## MrsKatie

Last one I swear. Ha.


----------



## MrsKatie

Was gonna wait 2 days to take the final FRER and I didn't even make it 2 hours :dohh: typical! Got the same maybe-there line I just couldn't capture in a pic. I'll take the next test when I'm home on Friday, I have a bunch of ICs there. I can't keep throwing money away on these FRERs, I swear I have kept that company in business over the last decade or so!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye. Good luck :)


----------



## MrsKatie

Stark white BFNs today! I knew it really... I haven’t even had my first PPAF and my baby still nurses all friggin night so I know I’m not fertile yet. Just so many cramps and I’m all weepy with bouts of nausea but this happens at a certain point postpartum every time, there must be some hormonal shift that mimics pregnancy and I lose my senses every time and test like a maniac. One day I’ll learn... one day...


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------

